

Michigan governor offers 50,000 visas to lure immigrants to Detroit - rmason
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20140123/NEWS/140129933/snyder-seeks-50000-work-visas-to-lure-immigrants-to-detroit

======
rmason
Anyone on HN contact me if you visit and I will give you a tour of the real
Detroit. Don't just believe that all of Detroit is just ruins. There's a real
downtown complete with a startup hub, venture capital and a university.

